# It just wasn't his time ...



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

htat guy is flipping lucky or a hella good flyer


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I think a really good flier. He figured out how to stabilize his plane and actually land it with only one wing!!


----------

